# School Counselor?



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

So I keep trying to tell my doctor my issue and I keep failing. I'm too embarrassed and frankly I don't think they'll believe me. I can imagine them just being like "You're okay" or something just brushing me off. 
So I've been searching for therapists online and none are in the area of my university or my home town. I'm sure there has to be some around my home town, but even if there were I wouldn't be able to go until the summer and then I'll have to stop when I go back to school. 
I always walk by my school counselor debating whether to see her or not. They have pamphlets of different things you could be dealing with and there is an anxiety one, so I figured seeing her or him might help.
I'm so sick of the way I am and I just want to get over this, but I'm worried that it won't help and will be a waste of time because s/he's just a college counselor. 
Should I just see her/him?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I found my school counselors to be untrained, uncaring, and useless. Maybe you'll have a different experience.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I found my school counselors to be untrained, uncaring, and useless. Maybe you'll have a different experience.


That's also what I'm afraid of. This girl whose anxiety is soooo much more worst than mine (Idk her in real life though) she said she went to hers and stopped because it wasn't helping and she could tell she didn't know how to approach the situation.

I wish I could be like my own therapy...or hypnotize myself or something.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd at least give it a try and see how it goes. It took me weeks to convince myself, but I went to a counselor at my college and she was absolutely awesome. She seemed to genuinely care and know what she was doing, and actually got me to see a real therapist, which was an absolutely massive step for me that I never would have done otherwise. I kinda wish I could've just stuck with her, but I'm also pretty happy with the person I'm seeing now.

Unfortunately it probably just comes down to luck whether you get a good counselor or not. But there are definitely some out there, and it's at least worth a shot (even if it doesn't work out, at least you're challenging your fear).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I found my college counsellor to be amazing. And when it came to the point where she felt out of depth with me she referred me on to the college GP and to be fully assessed. I used to see her weekly but now when ever I feel the need to pop in a can.


----------

